# ktown friday 4/1



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

thinking about taking the day off and either skiing at okemo for $10 bucks with RiverCoil or heading to K and taking a few runs on OL before the comp.  anyone heading up to K on friday?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure what I'm doing yet, they're having an A comp so the course will be closed for much, if not all, of the day. Usually I'd be there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> and either skiing at okemo for $10 bucks with RiverCoil



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Not sure what I'm doing yet, they're having an A comp so the course will be closed for much, if not all, of the day. Usually I'd be there.



wow, that sucks.  Okemo, here i come!  the weekend is gonna be expensive anyway i cut it so saving $70 on a ticket probably isnt a bad thing.

Otoh, I havent skied K since opening weekend and really want to get back.  decisions....


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> Otoh, I havent skied K since opening weekend and really want to get back.  decisions....



Gonna be hitting up K mart hopefully at least twice in April. Probably Fridays. MRJ is good on Friday too.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> wow, that sucks.  Okemo, here i come!  the weekend is gonna be expensive anyway i cut it so saving $70 on a ticket probably isnt a bad thing.
> 
> Otoh, I havent skied K since opening weekend and really want to get back.  decisions....



Does billski have any of his beloved discounts for K?  

I should be up there. Planning on it at this point


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Gonna be hitting up K mart hopefully at least twice in April. Probably Fridays. MRJ is good on Friday too.




yeah i told Jack we need a repeat of last years day.  Been trying to get a hold of Stearns but keep playing phone tag.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> yeah i told Jack we need a repeat of last years day.  Been trying to get a hold of Stearns but keep playing phone tag.



Invite TJF. Maybe he can give mogul lessons.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

For $10, I might hit up Okemo for a couple hours before heading to K at 3 for a few practice runs. It's a thought.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> For $10, I might hit up Okemo for a couple hours before heading to K at 3 for a few practice runs. It's a thought.


Scratch that, I'd have to go to K to get my stuff first.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Scratch that, I'd have to go to K to get my stuff first.



you can use my bump skis if you want, or the rossi sprayer twin tip peices of shit i have for powder days.

actually, you can use my bump skis, you'd break the rossi's in about 10 seconds.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> you can use my bump skis if you want, or the rossi sprayer twin tip peices of shit i have for powder days.
> 
> actually, you can use my bump skis, you'd break the rossi's in about 10 seconds.


You have spare boots, helmet, googles, gloves, pants, and jacket, too? :lol:

We'll see. If I drive up Thursday, it's only half an hour away. If I drive up Friday, then I'd probably work half a day first, putting Okemo out of the picture. Don't want to push it too hard, need my rest.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 180 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are hoping to be at K, although Okemo sounds interesting


----------



## mondeo (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna be tough to call how to play this one. Driving up tonight. Need to have legs Saturday. Hoping to ski the course a little tomorrow. Want to ski pow.


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

keep watching that forecast... last model runs not good.


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

roark said:


> keep watching that forecast... last model runs not good.



No kidding. I should probably stay home and knit. Looking like it will suck.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...12&site=btv&smap=1&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## roark (Mar 31, 2011)

^yes, all is right with the world again


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 31, 2011)

roark said:


> ^yes, all is right with the world again



I hope that your beloved Magic fairs as well as our Institution.:razz:


----------

